# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  What's your most vivid dream sense (sight, touch, smell, taste, hear)?

## Puffin

Mine's definitely touch, followed by sight and then taste.

----------


## JussiKala

Sight is the only "vivid" one. There's some degree of heat sensations and smells. Sound is rare but happens from time to time. I "know" what conversations are about in dreams but I never dream the voice, I just dream that the conversation is happening, for example. Everything else is nonexistent.

----------


## dasmiez

Touch, followed by sight and hear.

----------


## Puffin

> Sight is the only "vivid" one. There's some degree of heat sensations and smells. Sound is rare but happens from time to time. I "know" what conversations are about in dreams but I never dream the voice, I just dream that the conversation is happening, for example. Everything else is nonexistent.



That's quite interesting! I always hear the voice and see the person's lips move as if they're actually talking to me.

----------


## Solarflare

Sight and hear are the only ones i can fully remember  :tongue2: 

Sight

----------


## Matte87

The one that makes me go "Wow" everytime is definitely touch. It can be incredibly vivid at times. But I would have to say: sight, touch, taste, hear and smell. Haven't smelled much in my dreams really.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Interestingly some dream theories (Activation-Synthesis) state that taste and smell aren't senses that are active in dreams. So if you eat something in a dream does your brain go on memory, or try to approximate the taste as closely as it can with information available to it if you haven't eaten the food before? I haven't had enough lucid experience with taste/smell to really agree or disagree.

----------

